# Hilarious Canon EOS RP review



## kalgra (Feb 16, 2019)

I love this guy so funny!
I’d also like to I say I am a Canon shooter and me sharing this is not intended to be a knock on Canon or people who use them. I own the EOS R which as a stills shooter I really love. I can honestly say for what I do its better the the 5DmkIV I own.

All that said there is some real truth in what Canon does to gimp their cameras.


----------



## andrewdoeshair (Feb 17, 2019)

This video is the best thing I've ever seen! I'd not heard of this guy but I've subscribed now... Thank you for sharing! I've actually been really intrigued by this camera for the past few days, I think I might be the user Canon had in mind when they designed it-- I mean, I keep reading reviews where people are like "who the hell did canon think of when making an entry level full frame? Beginners and casual photographers don't care about full frame!" But I shoot portraits of still models in an adequately lit studio for a living, and then I sometimes bring my camera out to industry events, but it's pretty basic and straight forward work. I don't need 50mp, 11fps bursts, 4k or 120fps video, ibis, etc but I really would like a smaller, lighter, ultimately more casual setup than my 5Diii or 6D... I'm already sold on this camera, on paper, but it's going to come down to the feel for me-- especially how it balances with the adapter and my tried and true EF glass...


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 18, 2019)

Don't watch this guy and drink coffee at the same time.


----------

